

Jay Z promotes 'artist-owned' music streaming brand - adzicg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32125293

======
jeron
I instantaneously thought of Taylor Swift when the title said "'artist-owned'
music streaming" and what do you know:
[https://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6509517/taylor-
swift...](https://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6509517/taylor-swift-albums-
tidal-streaming-jay-z)

